# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker V..1341 Unlimited Huawei ID Erase, GT3 + more

## mohamed73

Added:  *Huawei Y560 new metod FRP Erase*, should be supported now all 
Huawei Sensa 4G LTE Unlock, read unlock codes, Read bootloader code
Huawei Straight Talk H715BL Unlock, read unlock codes, Read bootloader code *Huawei GT3* Unlock, read unlock codes, Read bootloader code, FRP unlock  *Huawei MediaPad M3* Unlock, read unlock codes, Read bootloader code, FRP unlock  *Honor 6x* Unlock, read unlock codes, Read bootloader code, FRP unlock   *Huawei ID Erase for Qccom and HiSilicon phones (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])*  
Various bugfix 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
DC Unlocker team

----------


## viiva

شكراااااااااااااااااا

----------

